# The Perfect Server - Ubuntu 12.04 LTS  Mail Problem



## tomnick (13. Apr. 2013)

Liebe Gemeinde,

habe nach der obigen Anleitung habe ich einen internen Server im eigenen Netz zum "spielen" und lernen konfiguriert. Nun möchte ich interne Mails versenden und bekomme folgenden Fehler:



> Authentication required
> 530 5.7.0 Must issue a STARTTLS command first


mein mail.log:



> Apr 13 18:15:02 server1 postfix/submission/smtpd[21920]: connect from localhost$
> Apr 13 18:15:02 server1 postfix/submission/smtpd[21920]: lost connection after $
> Apr 13 18:15:02 server1 postfix/submission/smtpd[21920]: disconnect from localh$
> Apr 13 18:15:02 server1 dovecot: imap-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): r$
> Apr 13 18:15:02 server1 dovecot: pop3-login: Disconnected (no auth attempts): r$


Was mag da los sein? Vielen Dank für etwas Hilfe.

Viele Grüße

Tom


----------



## herophil322 (2. Juli 2013)

Wurde das schon gelöst?


----------

